# Acer Predator cg437kp mein Eindruck nach knapp 3 Wochen + test link.



## MiezeMatze (27. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab nicht die Zeit dazu aussagekräftige Bilder und Videos zu posten die dannn durch die Kamera eh nur verfälscht werden...ABER...
Ich kann den Monitor wirklich NUR EMPFEHLEN!
Ich habe Acer vor Jahren über Laptops und später Monitore kennengelernt und muss sagen... früher Leistungsmäßig gut, Verarbeitung oft mangelhaft.
JETZT rundum absolut TOP!

Das Gehäuse ist solide in mattschwarz gehalten und hat auf der Rückseite reichlich Luftdurchlässe (auch bei Stundenlangem Einsatz mit HDR nicht heiße/warm und geräuschlos).
Der Standfuß ist solides Metall mit einer Hartplastikablage für 2 Kontroller (xbox controller hält richtig gut)...und ist im allgemeine schick,superstabil und platzsparend.
Das Menü ist einfach zu bedienen über ein Panel an der Unterseite am Logo mit 2 blauen Leds. (das war früher bei Acver auch ein Graus) ...wirklich easy und schnell.
Hier kann man zwischen Profilen wählen oder ein Nutzerprofil anlegen und schnell zwischen HDR/SDR usw wechseln.

Das Display ist absolut klasse. Ja es ist BGR statt RGB aber viel besser als das vom Asus ()
Ich habe wegen der Größe Windows auf 150% (+superscharf Funktion Monitor) und ich sehe nix. Alles absolut super zu lesen.
Und das Bild ist fantastisch...in SDR sowie HDR. Die Helligkeit brennt einem die Netzhaut weg wenn mans bracht...
Im HDR Modus von Windows stellt Windows die Helligkeit auf 50% runter ....muss man nachstellen (Profil anlegen)
Die Dimming Zonen machen auch keine Probleme. Guter Hell-Dunkel Wechsel...kein Flickern.
Super Farben und Kontrast, sehr guter Schwarzwert, Flüssiges Bild, quasi 0 dark level smearing.
Nutze ihn mit einem (der 2) 1.4 Dsiplay Ports mit 120Hz (32bit,RGB,8bit) in 3840x2160 oder wahlweise in 3840x1600 ultrawide.

Ich habe ca 80cm Abstand zum Bildschirm und keine Probleme mit Augen oder Genick...die Spiel-Immersion ist so absolut klasse vom Sichtbereich.

Der Monitor hat ausserdem LED Leisten (magnetisch) dabei die man für ein eigenes Ambiligt benutzen kann.
Dummerweise ist an der Rückseite NIX magnetisch...sodass man immer Klebeband bracht. 
Aber mein Tisch hat schon Leds...das hab ich erstmal weggelassen weil mich nur die Monitor-Leistung interessiert.

Alles in allem ist das der erste Monitor der meine Erwartungen sozusagen zu 100% erfüllt hat.
Ein spürbares, fettes Upgrade von meinem Acer x34A .

Für mich eine klare Kaufempfehlung!
Manches spiele ich jetzt in 4k ...anderes einfach in 3840x1600 Ultrawide.
Die Fotos (Vorschau) sind zwar nicht so gut aufgelöst, zeigen aber gut die Leuchtkraft und Farbe im vgl. zur Umgebung.

Wichtig: 
HDR Einstellung:
Windows_Hdr auf on 
( das Windows preset ist dunkel und grau?)
Lösung:
In Nvidia Farbeinstellungen: 
Gamma von 1.00 auf 1.10 stellen 
Digitale Farbanpassung auf 60% ca. !
Kontrast auf 70/80%
Dann sieht's super aus! 

Ist Adsptive sync im Monitormenü aktiviert wird Gsync erkannt. (Overdrive: Auf Normal fixiert)
Deaktiviert man Gsync kann man den Overdrive umstellen auf aus/normal/extrem.

RDR2 2020 01 31 22 36 21 856 - Image Upload - Mobile Photo Upload
RDR2 2020 01 31 21 25 22 003 - Image Upload - Mobile Photo Upload
RDR2 2020 01 31 22 25 03 773 - Image Upload - Mobile Photo Upload
vk5 - Image Upload - Mobile Photo Upload
vk3 - Image Upload - Mobile Photo Upload

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit! 

Hier ein erster Test Link:
Acer Predator CG437KP im Test: UHD-Aufloesung auf 43 Zoll
Conclusion - Acer Predator CG437K 43” Monitor Review: Perfectly Sized 4K Gaming | Tom's Hardware

Das Local Dimming ist ok (wär nicht nötig gewesen). Bei der Spinne und der Eule sieht man dass die Schwarzwerte gut sind. Es ist nur durch das weisse Overlay der Youtube Schrift etwas aufgehellt.
Ich hab meistens einen Blitz benutzt, weil sonst das Bild komplett anders dargestellt wird, als ich es hier sehe. Die Bilder von den Spielen hätte ich auch mit Blitz machen sollen.
Aber man sieht er kann hell wie dunkel.


----------

